

Sources of sample business plans? - yagibear

Despite the current fashion of dismissing business plans, where can one find some examples of serious business plans?  serious != school assignments.  Of course plans from successful companies are preferable, but success can also be related to a tighter corporate hold on plans.<p>Some starting points:
Viaweb: www.paulgraham.com/vwplan.html
Extracts from Yahoo's 1995 plan: <a href="http://www.stanford.edu/class/e145/materials/Yahoo_1995_STVPCase.pdf" rel="nofollow">http://www.stanford.edu/class/e145/materials/Yahoo_1995_STVP...</a>
.com era from the Business Plan Archive:  www.businessplanarchive.org
And another era: Eckert &#38; Mauchly's Business Plan  from 1946 <a href="http://archive.computerhistory.org/resources/text/Eckert_Mauchly/EckertMauchly.BusinessPlan.1946.102660910.pdf" rel="nofollow">http://archive.computerhistory.org/resources/text/Eckert_Mau...</a>

======
epi0Bauqu
<http://www.businessplanarchive.org/>

------
rokhayakebe
maybe <http://sribd.com>

